# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Nigel's Forest scape 128L

## Nigel95

Welcome to my first forest aquascape style  :Smile: 

Specs planted tank aquarium 
*Tank*
80x40x40 cm / 31x15x15" opticwhite 8mm 
34 gallon / 128 litre 

*Lighting*
Chihiros rgb 60

*Hardscape*
Lava rock
Spiderwood

*Substrate*
ADA Aqua Soil

*Shrimp*
50+ Red cherry shrimp

*
Fish*
20 green neon tetra 

*Snails*
10 Clithon sp. 

*Plants*
hydrocotyle tripartita
cryptocoryne parva
fissidens fontanus
fissidens mini
solenostoma tetragonum
Bucephalandra (soon before flooding)

*Co2*
Pressurized CO2 with a diffusor 
Co2 checker edge (20 ppm) 

*Heater*
Hydor eth 200 temperature 25 celcius 

*Filter*
Eheim experience 350 (2426) with stainless steel lily pipes 

*Background*
Frosted glass spray

*Day 1 Hardscape & DSM* 







*Tank 80x40x40 cm - 34g / 128L
*
image uploader


Yoghurt method experiment
[/B]Got some fissidens fontanus from someone. Trying out the yoghurt blender method to attach mosses on my lava rocks. Thanks for the idea [MENTION=57428]shaman.[/MENTION]

More info about this see
http://bolbiaquarium.blogspot.nl/201...e-yoghurt.html

image uploader
Waterlogging all pieces hopefully they will not dry completely out during my dry start to attach mosses to hardscape.

image uploader

To be more safe to avoid floating spiderwood I zip tied spiderwood pieces to a piece of slate. These will be buried in the substrate. So far it seems promising as pieces sink immediately in a bucket. 

image uploader

----------


## Nigel95

*Day 36*

----------


## popimac

Following! The scape looks very promising!  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## khairilishak

> Following! The scape looks very promising! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


2nd that. (:


Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Nigel95

Thank you guys will make an update once it is more green and fish are added.

----------


## Shadow

looking good, don't be to shy with the wood  :Wink:

----------


## TTerry

very nice! Really like your hardscape!

----------


## Nigel95

Thanks all! So far I added a lot of RCS and they are eating on the green thread algae. Probably they are very hungry. Buces are melting hopefully they will grow back.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Nice....looks like a forest!!

----------


## Nigel95

Thanks!

Day 49

----------


## khairilishak

Awesome job bro! Hands down the best scape I've seen so far. Its perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nigel95

Thanks means a lot  :Smile:

----------


## Nigel95

*Day 60* 

Added 2 "trees" in the back. Not sure about the tree added on the left in the back. The tree added in the middle looks good IMO. Tried to tie some weeping moss from my other scape on some branches. Hard job in tank! Hate to use glue (would be much easier but still). Fish still a little bit blurry due low shutter speed. But when I change it picture gets dark. There are 13 green neon tetra in tank now. I keep 5 of them in another temporary tank to keep bacteria alive for my next scape (that is now in DSM). After that they will be added to the scape. 

forest scape 128l day 60 p3 by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

Added some details (roots) on a few trees.

Not sure what I like more I think with roots but it's close...

What do you think?

*With roots*
forest scape day 65 128l by Nigel H, on Flickr

*No roots*
forest scape 128l day 60 p4 by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Goalkeeper

Awesome scape! Must have spent lots of time setting up. Looks very challenging to set up! Any comment / review on your chihiros rgb? am thinking about this and Twinstar!

----------


## Goalkeeper

I like it with roots!

----------


## khairilishak

I liked the ones without tho, but i think you could have the best of both by having some trees bare and some trees with extra roots. Just my thoughts though. 
Keep up the inspiring scape! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shrimplicity

I think only the thicker trees should have roots :Smile:

----------


## TTerry

I think it just gotten nicer!! Are you going to attach some moss on the roots?

----------


## Gavan

prefer without. with roots.. doesn't really seem to make sense to me  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nigel95

> Awesome scape! Must have spent lots of time setting up. Looks very challenging to set up! Any comment / review on your chihiros rgb? am thinking about this and Twinstar!


Yeah lot's of time in this scape. Thanks! I really like the chihiros rgb but it all depends on your plant choice. Twinstar is pretty powerfull but not dimmable. Chihiros rgb is low/med light on my tank but enough for mosses and a few plants. Light is a bit high in Kelvin but I really like the colors and don't find it to blue.


And thanks everyone for all the replies.  :Smile:

----------


## Nigel95

Moss on the lava rocks has grown a lot. Also added some moss on the trees with glue. Not really happy with the result. Wish I used fishing line while setting up the tank. Now very hard / impossible to do with trees standing up. But still I think the glued moss is better than no moss. Enjoy the video!


*Day 75*

----------


## Nigel95

> I think the glued moss looks alright, personally. Is your problem with the moss itself, or the placement?
> 
> -Kamran


When using fishing line the moss is very tight to the wood and looks more natural. With glue it is just a piece of moss that is only attached at one point. The moss also gets very easy off when touching the wood.

----------


## Nigel95

> Were you thinking of trying it again with fishing line? Or would it just be too much trouble at this point?
> 
> -Kamran


To much trouble at this point. Next scape I will use fishing line a lot.

----------


## Nigel95

*Day 95*
More details
day 95 forest aquascape by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

Made a wooden box of 80x40x40 cm to practice with hardscaping. Very fun to do. Here a new try of a forest scape. Feel free to give critique.hardscape 1 by nigel aquascaping forest by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Gavan

> Made a wooden box of 80x40x40 cm to practice with hardscaping. Very fun to do. Here a new try of a forest scape. Feel free to give critique.hardscape 1 by nigel aquascaping forest by Nigel H, on Flickr


to me, better than the current one. rocks/soil are piled higher, roots are hence more accentuated, and trees are a little more creepy. can't wait for your next project!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nigel95

> to me, better than the current one. rocks/soil are piled higher, roots are hence more accentuated, and trees are a little more creepy. can't wait for your next project!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup definitely better. We learn from every scape  :Smile:

----------


## NanoScaper

> Made a wooden box of 80x40x40 cm to practice with hardscaping. Very fun to do. Here a new try of a forest scape. Feel free to give critique.hardscape 1 by nigel aquascaping forest by Nigel H, on Flickr


Nicely done, Nigel.

I've always wanted a box to practice new layouts/arrangements. I'll probably keep one of the used tanks for this purpose once it's decommissioned.

Can I ask, do you know what is the wood you're using called? I'm using the same type of wood for a future setup but I don't know what it's called.

----------


## Nigel95

> Nicely done, Nigel.
> 
> I've always wanted a box to practice new layouts/arrangements. I'll probably keep one of the used tanks for this purpose once it's decommissioned.
> 
> Can I ask, do you know what is the wood you're using called? I'm using the same type of wood for a future setup but I don't know what it's called.


It's a great way to improve your hardscaping skills and really fun to do. For me the process of making hardscape is maybe even more fun than maintaining a scape. 

This wood is called spiderwood in my country. 

And Thanks Wan!

----------


## NanoScaper

> It's a great way to improve your hardscaping skills and really fun to do. For me the process of making hardscape is maybe even more fun than maintaining a scape. 
> 
> This wood is called spiderwood in my country. 
> 
> And Thanks Wan!


Thanks, Nigel.

Now I know what it is called and I also found out it's also called Redmoor wood.

Hope I got that right. :Grin:

----------


## Nigel95

> Thanks, Nigel.
> 
> Now I know what it is called and I also found out it's also called Redmoor wood.
> 
> Hope I got that right.


Yup as far as I know spiderwood and redmoor wood is the same.

----------


## NanoScaper

Saw this tank featured on Advanced Aquarist website the other day. Lovely forest aquascape

Congratulations, Nigel!

How cool is that?

----------


## Nigel95

> Saw this tank featured on Advanced Aquarist website the other day. Lovely forest aquascape
> 
> Congratulations, Nigel!
> 
> How cool is that?


Very cool thanks for sharing the link  :Smile:

----------


## Nigel95

*Day 115*
Testing out my new DSLR and lenses. Still learning  :Smile: , here a new video with also some macro shots.

----------


## Nigel95

Red cherry shrimp on bucephalandra leaf (kedagang mini). 

rcs with buce 2.0 by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## mdm

impressive!  :Shocked: 

really looks like a miniature forest

----------


## NanoScaper

> Red cherry shrimp on bucephalandra leaf (kedagang mini). 
> 
> rcs with buce 2.0 by Nigel H, on Flickr


I wanted to ask you what camera and settings you used for this shot but I got all the details from the photo on Flickr. Nice!

----------


## Nigel95

> I wanted to ask you what camera and settings you used for this shot but I got all the details from the photo on Flickr. Nice!


You're welcome! Remember that external flash is used above the tank. With no flash you can't shoot with this settings.

----------


## NanoScaper

> You're welcome! Remember that external flash is used above the tank. With no flash you can't shoot with this settings.


Correct me if I'm wrong, you mean even with the tank's lighting, you have an external flash that fires just above your tank for this shot?

If you don't mind, can show how you set everything up the next time you're doing it?

Curious to know how this works. Thank you in advance.

----------


## Nigel95

Quick scape today. Forest again  :Razz:  80x40x40 cm. Feel free to give critique

hardscape 2 forest aquascape 2.0 by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

Sure I will do next time  :Wink:

----------


## Nigel95

My scapes
ada 45p and 80 cm forests by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## ZIr

Wow! Power!

----------


## jermseah

NICE! what lights are you using for your 80p ? where to get the mounting?

----------


## Nigel95

Thank you. I am using a chihiros rgb. Bought also the hanging kit from chihiros. But the wire wasn't easy adjustable so I bought another wire on aliexpress. You need to buy the hanging kit for chihiros so you get the mount to put on the light.

----------


## aquanick

really nice scapes.. what moss are you using on the wood? weeping?

----------


## jermseah

> Thank you. I am using a chihiros rgb. Bought also the hanging kit from chihiros. But the wire wasn't easy adjustable so I bought another wire on aliexpress. You need to buy the hanging kit for chihiros so you get the mount to put on the light.



thanks! where did you buy the mounting stand as well?

----------


## Nigel95

I bought this tank second hand and he made it by him self. Just 3 aluminum bars together with screws. Pretty easy but if you are not handy and wan't to spend some money I can advice the evolution aqua hanging kit from the UK. Not sure if they ship to Singapore..

Thanks man! Moss on the wood is weeping moss  :Wink:

----------


## Goalkeeper

> Thank you. I am using a chihiros rgb. Bought also the hanging kit from chihiros. But the wire wasn't easy adjustable so I bought another wire on aliexpress. You need to buy the hanging kit for chihiros so you get the mount to put on the light.


Great impressive scape bro......both tanks complement each other very well!!! How do you find the chihiros rgb? I just got mine and trying out.

----------


## Nigel95

> Great impressive scape bro......both tanks complement each other very well!!! How do you find the chihiros rgb? I just got mine and trying out.


Thanks man!

I love the chihiros rgb! But I never tried the twinstar s series or ada rgb. So I am sure there are better lightings but also cost more. Chihiros can't go wrong for the price! Grows plants very well and the plants and livestock look good for my eye.

----------


## Nigel95

Bucephalandra kedagang mini in my tank  :Smile: 
buces kedagang mini by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## andrewtyr

Very nice scape nigel.

----------


## Nigel95

> Very nice scape nigel.


Thank you Andrew

----------


## Nigel95

*Vacation, so plenty of time to practice. what do you think?*
hardscape 7 forest aquascape by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## barmby

The scape look peaceful. Nice. Keep going Nigel

----------


## NanoScaper

What plants will you be trying this time?

----------


## Nigel95

> What plants will you be trying this time?


Buces
Fissidens
Weeping moss
Crypt parva
marsilea hirsuta
eleocharis acicularis mini
Hydrocotyle verticillata 
maybe some stems? 




> The scape look peaceful. Nice. Keep going Nigel



Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Nigel95

Tried my macro lens again not the best shots but good enough for sharing I think!

They are not the most beautiful shrimp but very effective in cleaning the tank!

amano shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr
red cherry shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Loneshiva

Wow. The photo in post #49 really make me imagine of a forest floor cover with moss. Power !

----------


## Loneshiva

Hardworking algae cleaner at work. And nice close up.

----------


## Nigel95

Almost ready for the final shot!  :Smile: 
detail shot forest scape by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## mdm

amazing tank and photos!  :Shocked:

----------


## Nigel95

My green neon tetra. They really shine in my forest and school well. 
green neon tetra by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Marcustoh

Gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nigel95

Bucephalandra kedagang mini
bucephalandra kedagang mini by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

My new mikrogeophagus ramirezi  :Smile: 
Mikrogeophagus ramirezi by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

Some pearlweed got stuck in my weeping moss and grew from there. Pretty cool IMO! 
pearlweed in weeping moss 3 by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

forest collage blurred by nigel by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## barmby

I like these pictures! The green neon is stunning

----------


## torque6

IAPLC is 2 more months to go, May 31, 2018 (deadline). Looking forward to this entry.

----------


## Nigel95

> IAPLC is 2 more months to go, May 31, 2018 (deadline). Looking forward to this entry.


Yup I am already ready with both of my tanks done the final shot. Feels good to have that done. In about 6 weeks I will rescape my 80cm. Excited for that.

----------


## Nigel95

Here is is a video how I reduce organic waste in the aquarium beside a lots of shrimps and a filter with 10x turnover. I use a turkey baster combined with an hose and try to do this biweekly. Works pretty good.

How do you reduce organic waste?

----------


## sfk7

Such a cool idea. I just wave my hands to stir up the detritus

----------


## Nigel95

> Such a cool idea. I just wave my hands to stir up the detritus


Both can work  :Smile:

----------


## 100bettafryomg

It looks amazing, Nigel! What inspired this aquascape? And grats on your accomplishment (:

----------


## Nigel95

Short maintenance video

----------


## Nigel95

Forest details
forest 4 by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

RIP Forest. 

Time for something new! I will share the final video and final shot after contest results. 
new start 80cm by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

Moving on to mixing my own ferts. It is cheaper and have I more control to get the values that I desire. Going for an ADA approach with more PO4. Gonna make three bottles. One with N/P, one with K and one with micros. 
dry salts planted box 2.0 by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

Details
forest 5 by Nigel H, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

Forest details 
forest detail 128l nigel aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

----------


## Loneshiva

> Forest details 
> forest detail 128l nigel aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


Stunning tank and photography skill! It's like being in a real forest. And the fish are floating!

----------


## Nigel95

My first IAPLC letter. Very exciting! Goal was top 500. Very close  :Smile:  
iaplc rank 477 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

Another sneak peak before the FTS and final video. 
forest 8 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

----------


## mdm

:Shocked:  :Shocked:   :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## Loneshiva

Congratulations on being in the top 500!

Really awesome Scape!

----------


## Nigel95

Rank 69 CIAC / CIPS. Final video (final shot inside video) 




cips rank 69 nigel by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

----------


## sfk7

Beautiful! Good work Nigel

----------


## Nigel95

Very happy with the outcome of my first diorama scape. Rank 69 CIAC! 💚 

Thanks for all the support! 

Let's scape hard! 

enchanted forest nature aquarium aquascape nigel aquascaping ciac rank 69 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

Awesome chance!!  :Very Happy:  As I am ranked 1 of the Netherlands and in top 200 of CIAC 2018 I can go for free to the event! Flight and hotel all paid. Still can't believe it! Keep on scaping. china ciac cips by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

----------


## EvolutionZ

congratulations! your scape is awesome and u deserve it!

----------


## barmby

Been awhile. Congratulations! It's quite an achievement to be ranked among 500

----------


## Nigel95

Different stages of my 80cm Forest. Full playlist with all videos from start to end. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4_u...R6LKr_IBTGd3nK

Please subscribe if you like my content  :Smile:  

collage enchanted forest by nigel aquascaping by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

Short 1 minute video with all stages of the forest. Enjoy!

----------


## AQMS

Awesome! Congrats..

----------


## Darkstalker

Your work just make me want to keep trying and trying and trying....

----------


## dapr0digy

that's amazing

----------


## Nigel95

Thanks for all the replies and support!  :Smile:

----------


## Nigel95

First time IIAC. I entered with two tanks and placed 78 with the 80cm and 292 with the 45P. Total entries of 533 from 45 countries. Have a nice weekend!

IIAC078-1 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

----------


## Nigel95

Some highlights of my trip to China, Guangzhou at CIPS 2018. This trip was unbelievable, amazing. I can't describe it with words. Met so many aquascapers that I admire. I learned a lot, live scaped for the first time and had so much fun. I had the chance to go to this contest because I ranked 69 in the medium / big category and was first of my country The Netherlands with my forest aquascape. Also in the nano tank category I was rank 30 with my forest aquarium. My rank in the livescaping was 20 out of 25. Thank you CFAA, CIAC and CIPS for the this beautiful experience!

----------


## AQMS

nice scapes...  :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## Nigel95

My tank with black background in the room. 

nigel aquascaping enchanted forest black background by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr

----------

